# Question for those that use marking discs



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Do you apply the glue to the queen or the disc?
If the queen, what do you apply the glue with?
What do you hold the disc with?
Do you need to put pressure on the disc with your finger or a q-tip or something?

Thanks


----------



## yotebuster1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

Robbin said:


> Do you apply the glue to the queen or the disc?
> If the queen, what do you apply the glue with?
> What do you hold the disc with?
> Do you need to put pressure on the disc with your finger or a q-tip or something?
> ...


Here is what Lauri does.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1096320300380337/permalink/1096483503697350/


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I apply glue (titebond III) to the disc. I use a round wooden toothpick that has been cut in half (clean cut). The toothpick is then lightly dabbed into the glue and a small spot is put on the inside of the disc. I use tweezers to then grab the disc and place it on the queen. It does need to be pushed onto her thorax so that it doesn't stand too far off her back. If it did, then her ability to inspect cells might be diminished. I kind of wiggle it around to make sure it is well-seated and properly positioned.

That said, I only use these discs on queens that are inseminated. I find standard marking pens sufficient for average production queens.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

yotebuster1200 said:


> Here is what Lauri does.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1096320300380337/permalink/1096483503697350/


Lauri is one of my favorites, but I don't use Facebook and you can't even see that unless you log in.
Thanks anyway,
Robbin


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

AstroBee said:


> I apply glue (titebond III) to the disc. I use a round wooden toothpick that has been cut in half (clean cut). The toothpick is then lightly dabbed into the glue and a small spot is put on the inside of the disc. I use tweezers to then grab the disc and place it on the queen. It does need to be pushed onto her thorax so that it doesn't stand too far off her back. If it did, then her ability to inspect cells might be diminished. I kind of wiggle it around to make sure it is well-seated and properly positioned.
> 
> That said, I only use these discs on queens that are inseminated. I find standard marking pens sufficient for average production queens.


I use standard marking pens sold at the big bee supply outfits, but rarely have enough paint on the queens the next year to help me find them. After I find them I can see just enough to tell what color was on them. And it's not just me, My commercial queens rarely keep their color a whole season. Want to try discs and see if that works any better.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Robbin said:


> I use standard marking pens sold at the big bee supply outfits, but rarely have enough paint on the queens the next year to help me find them.



Before giving up on marking pens, I suggest that you give the Sharpie Oil-Based Markers a try. These can be purchased at Staples or Michaels Craft Stores. These hold up WAY better than the Uni-posca water-based pens.

Michael Palmer uses Testors paint, which also seems to work well. He's got a great video of his methods: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2tSkW9YuHY


----------



## j.kuder (Dec 5, 2010)

.
walmart sells paint markers in the craft section ive been using them for the last few years. they dry quick and don't hurt the queens. only about 2 bucks. the ones I marked last at least 2 yrs






make sure you shake for a good minute after the little ball starts rattling around inside.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Michael Palmer uses model airplane paint - Testor's, I think. He applies it with a pine needle, leaving a very small spot.

When marking my breeders, I put 4 minute epoxy on the disc. I apply it with a teriyaki stick that has double stick tape on the end. It works pretty good with my glasses on. F1's get paint. If they get selected for breeding, they get discs.


----------



## Vince (Jun 22, 2014)

kilocharlie said:


> When marking my breeders, I put 4 minute epoxy on the disc. I apply it with a teriyaki stick that has double stick tape on the end. It works pretty good with my glasses on. F1's get paint. If they get selected for breeding, they get discs.


We do you buy the numbered discs?

Vince


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm a cheapskate. I make them. Print at the library, scale them down on the photocopier, spray fixative onto the sheet, let it dry, punch them out with a leather puncher.


----------



## Vince (Jun 22, 2014)

kilocharlie said:


> I'm a cheapskate. I make them. Print at the library, scale them down on the photocopier, spray fixative onto the sheet, let it dry, punch them out with a leather puncher.


And I thought I was cheap.
Thanks,

Vince


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Vince said:


> We do you buy the numbered discs?
> 
> Vince




http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/product/HD-386.html


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Actually, it allows me to color, letter, AND number code them, but I do readily admit to doing things on the student budget quite often.


----------

